# Class of 2007



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

If you joined in 2007, please post a photo of your bunny and/or yourself to be placed in the yearbook. If you joined and had a bunny that passed away, we welcome the photo, but please let us know so a memorial symbol can be placed with the photo.

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## MikeScone (May 31, 2009)

Here is Scone and me:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 31, 2009)

Ok we have Charger







Belle, i love her disapproving face in this one,lol






The here is Benny (dont know if i should include him or not)







Then here is me, this is the most recent pic of me, i dont have any good, recent p ics of me holding any of the buns


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2009)

Me and Dotty!









Can we post pictures with each of our rabbits, or do we have to pick just one bunny to star with us?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't mind if you post one of each, Jen


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll just post one pic of the buns and include one of me eek!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2009)

Me and Sweep (RIP)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 20, 2009)

Me and Badger


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 20, 2009)

You're very pretty Tracy.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Aw, thanks


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Angel


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Badger (Can we lose the picture of me and Badger up there? This one is far better  )


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Candyfloss


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Cloud


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Dawn


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

The Dopeys


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 21, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Dawn


Oh my- cuteness overload!! :inlove:


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Dusk


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Boofa (RIP)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Flash (RIP)








ETA, I haven't removed the date, but if you wanted to, then go for it.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hope


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Lightning


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Moon (RIP)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ozzy (RIP)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Flashy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Dawn
> ...


That was the only way I could get him to stay still


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Harley


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 21, 2009)

Chalk and me! I wasn't planning on featuring me with all the bunnies, but I just love this picture


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Roger


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Tilly


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Summer (RIP)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Sandy


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Sky


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Star


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Sunshine (RIP)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Tubby (RIP)









If you want, I can actually make them into something similar to Dave's if that is better, I didn't know what was prefered.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 21, 2009)

Tracy you hit the bunny lotto!


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Cloud (can we please lose the other one of Cloud. Whilst I love his position, I didn't realise how mank the litter tray was at the time, so we'll ignore that picture, if that's ok)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Tracy you hit the bunny lotto!


There's one or two pics there 

Minda, if I'm not allowed to have those who passed before I came then that's ok, just don't include them (they are Flash, Ozzy, Tubby, Boofa and Moon), Sunshine, Sweep and Summer all died since I arrived.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 21, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Cloud (can we please lose the other one of Cloud. Whilst I love his position, I didn't realise how mank the litter tray was at the time, so we'll ignore that picture, if that's ok)


I know that feeling! I keep finding some great pics with loads of poo in the background. Or, worse still, the pictures I had of Dotty attacking me for Craisins, I could only use a couple because I didn't realise there was an item of ladies underwear right next to me!:shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 21, 2009)

Barney:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 21, 2009)

Snowy :


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 21, 2009)

And last but not least, Mouse!


----------



## BSAR (Jun 22, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> You're very pretty Tracy.


I agree!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2009)

:biggrin2:Rob aka ToastyRob my DH


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 23, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tracy you hit the bunny lotto!
> ...


Flashy, they are all important. They are in your heart, they will be in our yearbook.


----------



## Evey (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr. Evey and Me (Kathy):






Leo:






Donnie:






Tigger:






Mr. Evey and Duchess:






Toby:






Thanks!

Kathy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 1, 2009)

Forgot to put on my entry that, that is me and & Magic.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 11, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I'll just post one pic of the buns and include one of me eek!


HELP, DAVE! I need names!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wabbitdad12* wrote: *


> I'll just post one pic of the buns and include one of me eek!





> HELP, DAVE! I need names!


Sorry, from left to right starting at the top.

Row1: Dutchess, Baby, Rudy, Oreo

Row2: Moo Moo, Carmel, Thumper

Row3: Nibbles, Sweetie, Tiny and Velvet

Row4: Titan, Skippery, Muffin (RIP)

Row 5: Pudge and Blueberry


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 15, 2009)

I have updated the PDF file so you can have that page correct.


----------

